# Rescue Raffle Items..Shipping??



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, 
Just thought I would post a reminder that if you are donating an item to the Rescue Raffle, it needs to shipped around the 15th, to get to Lisa in time for her to take to the Specialty. A lot of nice items have already arrived and the gals attending will have so much fun winning the items.
Please ship to:
Lisa Caudill
5408 Burgundy Place
Fairfield, OH. 45014

Thanks from all our rescue for your help, Edie


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump  !


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder......working hard to get done in time.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Cyndy, I always love your work.


----------

